# La Corona Noruega,¿Buena divisa refugio?



## EXTOUAREG (11 Abr 2010)

Al final Noruega la que no quiso ni ver a la UE,ni al Euro y que ahi sigue pujante puede ser que se postule como moneda refugio ante la hecatombe que se avecina.
Cuando se desmembre el Euro todo será un mar de dudas,no solo caerán en duda los paises de la zona Euro sino tambien sus socios comuntarios sin euros como UK,Dinamarca etc..
¿Creéis que la moneda noruega puede ser una buena alternativa para comprar ?por tratarse de un pais satélite de la UE pero que no está manchada por el euro y asi poder esperar tranquilo evitando el riesgo de que te conviertan los euros a neopesetas,o que se evaporen los billetes en Bancolchón y no los puedas cambiar ni a neomarcos del neoReich,ni neo francos ni nada de nada...
Expertos en Noruega os invoco!!!


----------



## TAKA (11 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Al final Noruega la que no quiso ni ver a la UE,ni al Euro y que ahi sigue pujante puede ser que se postule como moneda refugio ante la hecatombe que se avecina.
> Cuando se desmembre el Euro todo será un mar de dudas,no solo caerán en duda los paises de la zona Euro sino tambien sus socios comuntarios sin euros como UK,Dinamarca etc..
> ¿Creéis que la moneda noruega puede ser una buena alternativa para comprar ?por tratarse de un pais satélite de la UE pero que no está manchada por el euro y asi poder esperar tranquilo evitando el riesgo de que te conviertan los euros a neopesetas,o que se evaporen los billetes en Bancolchón y no los puedas cambiar ni a neomarcos del neoReich,ni neo francos ni nada de nada...
> Expertos en Noruega os invoco!!!



Yo no soy experto en Noruega, pero el ser un satélite de la UE no te asegura nada, pregúntale a los islandeses qué tal lo llevan. De todos modos, al ser productores de petróleo supongo que Noruega es un país bastante más seguro a corto plazo de lo que lo era Islandia. Ojo, a corto plazo, que en el subforo de expatriados, hablando sobre Noruega en algún hilo alguien puso una imagen con la previsión para la producción petrolera Noruega en los próximos años, y no iba para arriba precisamente.


----------



## Perchas (11 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Al final Noruega la que no quiso ni ver a la UE,ni al Euro y que ahi sigue pujante puede ser que se postule como moneda refugio ante la hecatombe que se avecina.
> Cuando se desmembre el Euro todo será un mar de dudas,no solo caerán en duda los paises de la zona Euro sino tambien sus socios comuntarios sin euros como UK,Dinamarca etc..
> ¿Creéis que la moneda noruega puede ser una buena alternativa para comprar ?por tratarse de un pais satélite de la UE pero que no está manchada por el euro y asi poder esperar tranquilo evitando el riesgo de que te conviertan los euros a neopesetas,o que se evaporen los billetes en Bancolchón y no los puedas cambiar ni a neomarcos del neoReich,ni neo francos ni nada de nada...
> Expertos en Noruega os invoco!!!



No lo dude, creo que será más importante que los francos Suizos, los noruegos tiene todos los aditamentos para ello. honradez, petroleo, gas, hidraulica, pescados, las aguas más limpias que jamás hayase visto.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Abr 2010)

Estoy pensando seriamente cambiar mis euros de la cuenta de Bancolchón por Coronas Noruegas y esperar a que pase esto..¿conoce alquien la cotización Euro/Corona Noruega y su fluctuación en los últimos 2 o 3 años?


----------



## Wamba (11 Abr 2010)

Noruega está en el top five de los países con mayor nivel de vida del mundo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Abr 2010)

Wamba dijo:


> Noruega está en el top five de los países con mayor nivel de vida del mundo.



Islandia también lo estaba, y no quiso saber nada de la UE. :fiufiu:


----------



## Taxidermista (11 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente cambiar mis euros de la cuenta de Bancolchón por Coronas Noruegas y esperar a que pase esto..¿conoce alquien la cotización Euro/Corona Noruega y su fluctuación en los últimos 2 o 3 años?



Cinco años:







Alguien sabe a qué fue debido el petardazo a finales del 2008? Contagio de Islandia?

*Edito:* Pues no, fue el derrumbe del precio del petroleo en ese periodo:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Abr 2010)

Porque os empeñais en ahorrar en cromos?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Porque os empeñais en ahorrar en cromos?



No se trata de eso sino de tener en reserva papel moneda de uno de los pocos estados solventes y no manchadós del orbe europeo.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente cambiar mis euros de la cuenta de Bancolchón por Coronas Noruegas y esperar a que pase esto..¿conoce alquien la cotización Euro/Corona Noruega y su fluctuación en los últimos 2 o 3 años?



Hombre,si se hunde la moneda noruega siempre te quedara la salida de 
gastartelo en salmon y en putas noruegas que son de mucha calidad
o en el ikea.


----------



## Bcn (11 Abr 2010)

Yo mejor apostaría por el Franco Suizo; esta moneda tiene tales presiones alcistas que el banco central suizo está teniendo que mantener artificialmente el tipo de cambio respecto al euro a un nivel aceptable para la economía, además es una de las economías más diversificadas de Europa (mientras que la pujanza de Noruega está muy relacionada con el petróleo), y pese a su posición en el corazón del continente sus mercados de exportación en EEUU y Asia representan una buena tajada de lo que vende en el mundo; además las variaciones en el precio del petróleo le afecta relativamente poco, pues el transporte de mercancías se realiza en gran medida por el sistema ferroviario, y tanto la electricidad que usa este como el resto del país se produce en su totalidad con hidroelectricidad y energía nuclear.


----------



## strik (11 Abr 2010)

El dinar kuwaiti sigue doblando el valor de la libra

el yuan creo que tiene el mismo valor que la corona noruega y tiene espectativas de subir, los chinos no suelen hacer caso de las recomendaciones de obama de devaluarlo


----------



## zahorí (11 Abr 2010)

Hola
Y ya puestos, ¿alguien puede informar de cual es una buena manera de cambiar los euros por francos suizos o moneda noruega? ¿simplemente ir al banco y dejar que te cobren la comisión que aplican y guardarte los billetes? ¿abrir una cuenta en un banco extranjero y hacer una transferencia? etcccccc
gracias y perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2010)

Un tonto y su dinero no estan mucho tiempo juntos.

Sigue con los euros en metalico debajo del colchon,
Alemania es mucha Alemania


----------



## japiluser (11 Abr 2010)

*+ juanes*



strik dijo:


> El dinar kuwaiti sigue doblando el valor de la libra
> 
> el yuan creo que tiene el mismo valor que la corona noruega y tiene espectativas de subir, los chinos no suelen hacer caso de las recomendaciones de obama de devaluarlo



Pero los yuanes no se cambian en los bancos pañoles , cosa que si sucede con las coronas noruegas !


----------



## Deudor (12 Abr 2010)

Os olvidais de uno de los motivos por los cuales Noruega es efectivamente refugio: es acreedor neto (aunque tenga deuda). Podrá perderlo todo, pero no deberá nada a nadie.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Abr 2010)

Cada día veo mas claro que el 33% de mi ahorro en euros lo voy a cambiar a Coronas Noruegas.. alguien aporta mas monedas refugio serias??


----------



## sapito (27 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cada día veo mas claro que el 33% de mi ahorro en euros lo voy a cambiar a Coronas Noruegas.. alguien aporta mas monedas refugio serias??



¿ Vas a cmabiar los euros en un banco y guardar las coronas en bancolchón, o vas a intentar abrir una cuenta en noruega?


----------



## Tuttle (27 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cada día veo mas claro que el 33% de mi ahorro en euros lo voy a cambiar a Coronas Noruegas.. alguien aporta mas monedas refugio serias??



El yuan chino dicen por ahí que está devaluado un 30%.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (27 Abr 2010)

Yo tengo parte de mis ahorros invertidos en Black metal noruego y, que quiere que le diga, es una buena inversión.

Emperor, Darkthrone e Immortal son valores seguros, a largo plazo. Dimmu Borgir y Mayhem son más chicharros, pero pueden estar bien para el intra-dia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2010)

A ver yo estuve pidiendo información por mail en el mayor banco noruego Dnbnor y me comentarón que para abrir cuenta como No-Residente había que solicitar a la Agencia Tributaria Noruega un documento llamado D-Number ienso: ¿? ¿alguien por aquí sabe algo de esto?


----------



## sapito (27 Abr 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver yo estuve pidiendo información por mail en el mayor banco noruego Dnbnor y me comentarón que para abrir cuenta como No-Residente había que solicitar a la Agencia Tributaria Noruega un documento llamado D-Number ienso: ¿? ¿alguien por aquí sabe algo de esto?



buscando un poco, he encontrado esto:


> How can I get a D-number?
> 
> A D-number (dummy number) is a registration number for foreign nationals in Norway, who are not registered in the Norwegian Population Register (folkeregister), and therefore have not been assigned a Norwegian personal identification number (personnummer). A D-number is required to carry out certain transactions in Norway, for example in order to open a bank account in Norway, or register a company.
> 
> ...



Aquí dicen que sí está permitido tener cuentas allí para no residentes:
http://www.hsbcnet.com/transaction/attachments/pcm/pdf/norway.pdf


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2010)

Gracias majo es bueno saberlo...:rolleye:


----------



## Enzo1980 (27 Abr 2010)

este tema me interesa, yo estaba pensando hacer lo mismo.

si cae Grecia, cae España y si cae España nos llevamos puesto el euro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2010)

os dejo aqui el mail de contacto de DNBNor (es un poco rara pero tranquilos que contestan

04800@dnbnor.no

Y su web

www.dnbnor.no


----------



## umbalator (27 Abr 2010)

jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Es un poco off-topic, pero ya que estais hablando de la moneda Noruega, creo que no es mal sitio para hablar del siguiente tema. Se me ha presentado la oportunidad de solicitar en mi empresa el traslado desde Dinamarca a Noruega, y la verdad es que no paro de darle vueltas por todo esto que esta ocurriendo.
> 
> Un companyero danes me estuvo contando que el estado tiene el compromiso de mantener la corona danesa en unos niveles estables con el euro, y lo cierto es que practicamente no fluctua respecto al mismo. Alguien tiene mas informacion sobre este "compromiso"?. Que pais de los dos veis mas seguro para aguantar el chaparron que viene?.
> 
> ...



MEEC ERROR,precisamente de entre todas las naciones nordicas,los daneses son los mas "latinos" asi que si has tenido mala suerte en Dinamarca,en Noruega te amargaras por ese motivo,por lo demas de acuerdo contigo,es mayor la calidad de vida en Noruega mi unico handicap es el frio ,no puedo con ese clima.


----------



## Beto (27 Abr 2010)

jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Si alguien ha estado ante una situacion parecida, o conoce de primera mano Noruega, os agradeceria si me pudierais dar algun consejo, u mencionarais otros aspectos economicos/sociales que fueran de utilidad a la hora de sopesar los pros/cons.
> 
> Gracias



No te puedo ayudar....yo dudo si irme de Barcelona a Girona, o sea que imaginate...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (27 Abr 2010)

Mi idea es sacar los euros de bancolchon y hablar con mi banco para cambiar 30000 euros a coronas noruegas KNOR,y volverlo a meter en bancolchón alguien sabe cuanto me costaria??
y en cuanto al que no sabe si irse de dinamrca a noruega que no se lo piense..los noruegos fueron los mas listos ni quisieron entrar en la UE y el euro pues lo miran como con recelo.. y además supieron poner a Aznar en su sitio cuando lo del Fletán.


----------



## Taxidermista (27 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mi idea es sacar los euros de bancolchon y hablar con mi banco para cambiar 30000 euros a coronas noruegas KNOR,y volverlo a meter en bancolchón alguien sabe cuanto me costaria??



Un cambio a billetes pues entre un 1% y un 3% de comisión sobre la tasa de cambio, y luego otro 1 o 1,5% que te colaran en el fixing. Llórales mucho a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## sapito (27 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Un cambio a billetes pues entre un 1% y un 3% de comisión sobre la tasa de cambio, y luego otro 1 o 1,5% que te colaran en el fixing. Llórales mucho a ver si hay suerte.



Santander tiene filial o asociado allí:
https://www.santander.no/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=no.santander.no/ELCIParent/FrontPageSantander&cid=1131520259434
Tal vez facilite las cosas.

Por otro lado, yo creo que si lo haces porque confías en el país y su moneda, lo suyo es abrir una cuenta allí, y sacarle unos intereses.
En el link que he puesto, ofertan una cuenta de ahorro con 2 y pico de interés.


----------



## NetiZen (28 Abr 2010)

jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Un companyero danes me estuvo contando que el estado tiene el compromiso de mantener la corona danesa en unos niveles estables con el euro, y lo cierto es que practicamente no fluctua respecto al mismo. Alguien tiene mas informacion sobre este "compromiso"?



Ja, det er rigtigt. Det hedder ERM 2 (European Exchange Rate Mechanism).

La moneda puede oscilar en un intervalo de ±15% respecto a una tasa central, aunque en el caso de la DKK el tipo se mantiene en ± 2.25% respecto al cambio central de 1 EUR = 7.46 DKK



jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Que pais de los dos veis mas seguro para aguantar el chaparron que viene?



Desværre, det ved jeg ikke.


----------



## NetiZen (28 Abr 2010)

jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Mange tak



Det var så lidt! 



jincafolcloricas dijo:


> Y este ERM 2, no se lo pueden saltar en situaciones excepcionales, o bajo determinadas condiciones, llegado el caso?



En teoría no: si la tasa de cambio de un miembro de este tratado toca una de las bandas de fluctuación permitidas, el Banco Central Europeo y el banco central del país es cuestión están obligados a intervenir en el mercado de divisas para mantener el tipo de cambio dentro de dichos límites.

Tienes más información aquí: Exchange rate mechanism (ERM II) between the euro and participating national currencies.

De todas formas, te recuerdo que el año que viene está previsto que haya un nuevo referéndum sobre la entrada de Dinamarca en la EMU, y es bastante probable que gane el sí.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Abr 2010)

Me informa mi banco que no me cobraría comisión de ningún tipo por cambiarme 30000€ a coronas noruegas y que sería cuestion de 24h,salen unas 240000 Coronas Noruegas KNOR dando este paso el que se va a ir saliendo del Euro poco a poco soy yo.. despues ire a por Francos suizos


----------



## NetiZen (28 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me informa mi banco que no me cobraría comisión de ningún tipo por cambiarme 30000€ a coronas noruegas



Je, ese truco me lo sé. Ahora pregunta que tipo de cambio te aplican. El interbancario está a 0,12732 para la compra, y 0,12753 para la venta.


----------



## Enzo1980 (28 Abr 2010)

NetiZen dijo:


> Je, ese truco me lo sé. Ahora pregunta que tipo de cambio te aplican. El interbancario está a 0,12732 para la compra, y 0,12753 para la venta.



Según lo que comentas, si no hago mal los cálculos: 

30.000€ X 0,12732c/€= 235.626,7672c


----------



## tomasjos (28 Abr 2010)

Yo hoy me he informado sobre la posibilidad de crear cuenta en francos suizos en mi entidad financiera. No me han puesto problemas.
Como anécdota, la subdirectora de la sucursal me dijo que porque no ponía mi dinero a plazo fijo. Le dije que iba a ser sincero. Que consideraba que en 3 meses habra corralito y salida del euro y que quiero todos mis depositos a la vista y distribuidos en distintas monedas y en cajas de seguridad para poder salir pitando. Se lo dije literal.


----------



## Taxidermista (28 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me informa mi banco que no me cobraría comisión de ningún tipo por cambiarme 30000€ a coronas noruegas y que sería cuestion de 24h,salen unas 240000 Coronas Noruegas KNOR dando este paso el que se va a ir saliendo del Euro poco a poco soy yo.. despues ire a por Francos suizos



Como te dice netizen si tienes suerte te meteran un fixing del 1% sobre el interbancario, si son unos chorizos te meterán el 4%. Pregunta antes de dar el "sí quiero".


----------



## Enzo1980 (28 Abr 2010)

tomasjos dijo:


> Yo hoy me he informado sobre la posibilidad de crear cuenta en francos suizos en mi entidad financiera. No me han puesto problemas.
> Como anécdota, la subdirectora de la sucursal me dijo que porque no ponía mi dinero a plazo fijo. Le dije que iba a ser sincero. Que consideraba que en 3 meses habra corralito y salida del euro y que quiero todos mis depositos a la vista y distribuidos en distintas monedas y en cajas de seguridad para poder salir pitando. Se lo dije literal.



espero que la caja de seguridad no sea la del banco, en caso de corralito se confiscan.


----------



## Geriatric (28 Abr 2010)

tomasjos dijo:


> Como anécdota, la subdirectora de la sucursal me dijo que porque no ponía mi dinero a plazo fijo. Le dije que iba a ser sincero. Que consideraba que en 3 meses habra corralito y salida del euro y que quiero todos mis depositos a la vista y distribuidos en distintas monedas y en cajas de seguridad para poder salir pitando. Se lo dije literal.



¿y qué te ha dicho ella?.. ¿qué cara ha puesto?.. ¿le has sacado fotos?


----------



## xmaniac (28 Abr 2010)

tomasjos dijo:


> Yo hoy me he informado sobre la posibilidad de crear cuenta en francos suizos en mi entidad financiera. No me han puesto problemas.
> Como anécdota, la subdirectora de la sucursal me dijo que porque no ponía mi dinero a plazo fijo. Le dije que iba a ser sincero. Que consideraba que en 3 meses habra corralito y salida del euro y que quiero todos mis depositos a la vista y distribuidos en distintas monedas y en cajas de seguridad para poder salir pitando. Se lo dije literal.



Y qué tendrá que ver el corralito con la divisa de la cuenta en un banco español? Supongo que te habrá sonreído, claro. En Bankinter te puedes abrir cuentas en 15 monedas distintas en un momento si quieres. No hace falta ni ir al banco, todo por inet.


----------



## xmaniac (28 Abr 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Al final Noruega la que no quiso ni ver a la UE,ni al Euro y que ahi sigue pujante puede ser que se postule como moneda refugio ante la hecatombe que se avecina.
> Cuando se desmembre el Euro todo será un mar de dudas,no solo caerán en duda los paises de la zona Euro sino tambien sus socios comuntarios sin euros como UK,Dinamarca etc..
> ¿Creéis que la moneda noruega puede ser una buena alternativa para comprar ?por tratarse de un pais satélite de la UE pero que no está manchada por el euro y asi poder esperar tranquilo evitando el riesgo de que te conviertan los euros a neopesetas,o que se evaporen los billetes en Bancolchón y no los puedas cambiar ni a neomarcos del neoReich,ni neo francos ni nada de nada...
> Expertos en Noruega os invoco!!!



A mi la moneda que más tranquilidad me da es el Yuan, lo tengo claro. Lo que no sé es la facilidad de conseguirlo por aquí. Me tengo que informar de esto.


----------



## bambum (28 Abr 2010)

Beto dijo:


> No te puedo ayudar....yo dudo si irme de Barcelona a Girona, o sea que imaginate...



 De Coruña a Bilbao ...


----------



## El Mano (28 Abr 2010)

Yo me lo pensaría, si la moneda noruega depende tanto del petróleo puede que sufra con la siguiente oleada de la crisis (que la tenemos aquí mismito). Pero vamos, que yo hablo por hablar, en realidad no tengo ni idea.


----------



## NetiZen (28 Abr 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Como te dice netizen si tienes suerte te meteran un fixing del 1% sobre el interbancario, si son unos chorizos te meterán el 4%. Pregunta antes de dar el "sí quiero".



Hasta un 2% me parece razonable. Cuanto más suba a partir de ahí, más te están sableando.


----------



## Enzo1980 (28 Abr 2010)

El Mano dijo:


> Yo me lo pensaría, si la moneda noruega depende tanto del petróleo puede que sufra con la siguiente oleada de la crisis (que la tenemos aquí mismito). Pero vamos, que yo hablo por hablar, en realidad no tengo ni idea.



a corto plazo no sé, pero a largo, estoy seguro que el precio del barril va hacia arriba, por la simple lógica, de que cada vez queda menos.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (29 Abr 2010)

¿Y no será mejor opción la corona sueca? O al menos diversificar y dedicar una parte a cada divisa, considerando también el dolar australiano, el franco suizo,...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Abr 2010)

El Dolar canadiense se perfila también como buena moneda refugio... alguien puede aportar algo?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2010)

Buen día hoy para reflotar este hilo....


----------



## DragonCeleste (5 May 2010)

*Buen refugio,pero a que precio*

He preguntado por varias entidades,y aunque no te cobran comision el sablazo que te pegan por comprar divisas extranjeras en metalico es de escandalo,la mejor opcion en metalico creo que es el yuan,ya que es la unica divisa (importante) que no te dejan abrirte una cuenta. La opcion de abrir la cuenta en divisa,es que el cambio no es un robo,pero no me fio que cuando ZParo o RajadoRajoy,corralicen o confisquen las cuentas en euros,no se animen a hacer lo mismo con las cuentas en dolares,yenes,rands o coronas noruegas. De momento voy a tenerlo todo en euros Bancolchon,pero si los bancos no fueran tan chorizos lo repartiria en 4 : 25% en euros, 25% en rands ,un 25 % en francos suizos o coronas noruegas y un 25% en dolares australianos o neozelandeses.ienso:


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2010)

DragonCeleste dijo:


> He preguntado por varias entidades,y aunque no te cobran comision el sablazo que te pegan por comprar divisas extranjeras en metalico es de escandalo,la mejor opcion en metalico creo que es el yuan,ya que es la unica divisa (importante) que no te dejan abrirte una cuenta. La opcion de abrir la cuenta en divisa,es que el cambio no es un robo,pero no me fio que cuando ZParo o RajadoRajoy,corralicen o confisquen las cuentas en euros,no se animen a hacer lo mismo con las cuentas en dolares,yenes,rands o coronas noruegas. De momento voy a tenerlo todo en euros Bancolchon,pero si los bancos no fueran tan chorizos lo repartiria en 4 : 25% en euros, 25% en rands ,un 25 % en francos suizos o coronas noruegas y un 25% en dolares australianos o neozelandeses.ienso:



yo te recomiendo en bancolchon tener

25%dolar canadiense
25%corona noruega
25%franco suizo
15%dolar americano
10%euro

ah y muy importante una bicicleta..
en la II GM cuando cayó berlin solo pudieron salir de las ciudades los que tenían bicicleta.. no habia coches ni combustible..

suerte a todos.


----------



## Señor Morales (5 May 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> yo te recomiendo en bancolchon tener
> 
> 25%dolar canadiense
> 25%corona noruega
> ...



los rusos robaban todas las bicis que veian.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> los rusos robaban todas las bicis que veian.



los que salieron por el oeste rumbo a la zona aliada no soviética lograron salir de Berlín.. Nadie saldrá de Madrid pues se formarán atascos inmensos.. solo los ciclistas bien equipados y con comida de reserva conseguirán huir y con su dinero a salvo...


----------



## Rey Marítimo (6 May 2010)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> los que salieron por el oeste rumbo a la zona aliada no soviética lograron salir de Berlín.. Nadie saldrá de Madrid pues se formarán atascos inmensos.. solo los ciclistas bien equipados y con comida de reserva conseguirán huir y con su dinero a salvo...



Jajaja. ¿Y salir andando, no se contempla?


----------



## japiluser (6 May 2010)

*+costes*



EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Mi idea es sacar los euros de bancolchon y hablar con mi banco para cambiar 30000 euros a coronas noruegas KNOR,y volverlo a meter en bancolchón alguien sabe cuanto me costaria??
> y en cuanto al que no sabe si irse de dinamrca a noruega que no se lo piense..los noruegos fueron los mas listos ni quisieron entrar en la UE y el euro pues lo miran como con recelo.. y además supieron poner a Aznar en su sitio cuando lo del Fletán.



Los que te cueste el cambio + 50 euros


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Nov 2011)

Refloto este hio para preguntaros, 
en que banco cobran menos comision por cambio de moneda extranjera? Concretamente me interesan coronas noruegas y dolares americanos. En el Santander ya me han dicho que un 3% y eso me parece sablazo botinero.

OPiniones, experiencias, please.


----------



## rory (15 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Refloto este hio para preguntaros,
> en que banco cobran menos comision por cambio de moneda extranjera? Concretamente me interesan coronas noruegas y dolares americanos. En el Santander ya me han dicho que un 3% y eso me parece sablazo botinero.
> 
> OPiniones, experiencias, please.



pregunta en DB, la comisión es baja


----------



## Tacaño (15 Nov 2011)

zahorí dijo:


> Hola
> Y ya puestos, ¿alguien puede informar de cual es una buena manera de cambiar los euros por francos suizos o moneda noruega? ¿simplemente ir al banco y dejar que te cobren la comisión que aplican y guardarte los billetes? ¿abrir una cuenta en un banco extranjero y hacer una transferencia? etcccccc
> gracias y perdon por mi ignorancia



Openbank permite crear cuenta en francos suizos y extraerlos al menos en la sucursal de Madrid.


----------



## Pat (15 Nov 2011)

strik dijo:


> El dinar kuwaiti sigue doblando el valor de la libra
> 
> el yuan creo que tiene el mismo valor que la corona noruega y tiene espectativas de subir, los chinos no suelen hacer caso de las recomendaciones de obama de devaluarlo




No; es el reverso, Obama pide a los Chinos que revalúen (Suben) su moneda, los Chinos ni caso……


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (1 Dic 2011)

yo sigto apostando por el dolar australiano,y el nueva zelandes...

y si no os asusteis dolares americanos...cuando llegue el mad max,y lo confetis de colores no valgan nada,todos querran estar del lado del que tiene las armas mas grandes y mas fuerza...


----------



## endaiapuri (14 Ago 2012)

*Dudas permanentes*

Después de leer el post entero no tengo información de como hacer el cambio, no se habla de corona danesa porque?, es muy interesante este blog a que cambios se supone que se debe cambiar como van bajista alcista alguien sabe algo gracias


----------



## endaiapuri (14 Ago 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, tan rápida, tu porque divisas apostarías, porque no le gusta a la gente abrir cuentas en francia no os parece seguro


----------



## djun (14 Ago 2012)

Para invertir en una divisa, NOK, CAD, u otras, lo mejor es comprar un fondo de inversión (Monetario o Renta fija a corto plazo) que invierte en esa moneda. Porque cobran menos comisiones. Entorno a un 0,5%
Se puede hacer a trravés de una comercializadora como Renta4, Selfbanc, Inversis, o algun banco como Bankinter, Open bank...

Si adquirís la moneda en un banco en ventanilla te cobran muchísmo de comisiones o te aplican un tipo de cambio muy desfavorable. Pueden ser un 2 ó u 8% aprox. de comisiones.


Ejemplos de fondos: 
NOK
Nordea-1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve Fund BP|ISIN:LU0078812822| Management Team|Nordea Investment Funds S.A.|Mercado Monetario NOK
Nordea-1 Norwegian Kroner Reserve Fund BP (EUR)|ISIN:LU0078812822| Management Team|Nordea Investment Funds S.A.|Mercado Monetario NOK

CAD
Aberdeen Liquidity Fund (Lux) Canadian Dollar A2|ISIN:LU0049016909|Andrew Dickinson|Aberdeen Asset Managers Limited (Lux)|Mercado Monetario CAD
UBS (Lux) Money Market Fund - CAD P-acc|ISIN:LU0033504282| Management Team|UBS Fund Management (Luxembourg) S.A.|Mercado Monetario CAD


----------



## malibux (14 Ago 2012)

endaiapuri dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, tan rápida, tu porque divisas apostarías, porque no le gusta a la gente abrir cuentas en francia no os parece seguro



Lo del fondo de inversión yo también lo veo más asequible que cambiar directamente en un banco. Además, bastante más cómodo.

Divisas nadie te va a decir la fórmula perfecta, más que nada porque todas tendrán sus posibles riesgos.

Personalmente y sin tener gran idea, apostaría por diversificar: por ejemplo, parte en coronas noruegas/suecas y parte fuera del Viejo Continente (dolares americanos, aunque muchos digan que va a petar etc etc, si peta USA, todos los sucedáneos tipo $ canadienses, australianos...no creo que les fuera mucho mejor).


----------



## Obi (14 Ago 2012)

Dicen que no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

Un gráfico de la cotización de la corona noruega respecto al oro, en los últimos 5 años.






Un gráfico de la cotización del franco suizo respecto al oro, en los últimos 5 años.


----------



## malibux (14 Ago 2012)

Una explicación rápida de las tablas, por favor :o


----------



## cnk57 (15 Ago 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Una explicación rápida de las tablas, por favor :o



Que el oro ha subido mucho valorado en cualquier moneda.


----------



## Obi (15 Ago 2012)

malibux dijo:


> Una explicación rápida de las tablas, por favor :o



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Todas las monedas fiat se han devaluado mucho respecto al oro. A largo plazo, el oro siempre acaba teniendo un valor estable, mientras que las monedas fiat se hunden. Algunas monedas fiat se devalúan más (como el dólar de Zimbabue o el peso argentino) y otras menos (como el euro o el franco suizo). <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --></style>Evidentemente, eso depende de la vergüenza o desvergüenza que tenga cada Banco Central. Pero todas las monedas de papel pierden valor, año tras año. ¡TODAS! El patrón oro se rompió, única y exclusivamente, para que los gobiernos y la banca pudieran robar mediante la inflación. El dinero fiat-deuda lleva la inflación insertada en su ADN.

<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Además, hay que tener en cuenta que cada vez que un gobierno importante devalúa su moneda, para poder exportar mejor o para impagar parcialmente su deuda, todos los demás gobiernos suelen hacer lo mismo, como defensa. Eso ocurrió hace muy poco, cuando el gobierno suizo, harto de tener su franco tan fuerte, optó por devaluarlo de golpe. <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --></style>Imagina cómo debió sentarles esto a las personas que habían comprado francos suizos como supuesto valor refugio.


----------



## xenoforme (16 Ago 2012)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Cada día veo mas claro que el 33% de mi ahorro en euros lo voy a cambiar a Coronas Noruegas.. alguien aporta mas monedas refugio serias??



Hay formas de buscar refugio economico..
El problema es cuando dar el paso.ienso:


----------



## PCH1111 (17 Ago 2012)

Lógico, pero hasta cuando? no será otra burbuja? yo no apostaría todo a oro, aunque como diversificación está bien.


----------



## malibux (18 Ago 2012)

PCH1111 dijo:


> Lógico, pero hasta cuando? no será otra burbuja? yo no apostaría todo a oro, aunque como diversificación está bien.



 Hombre, igual estamos un poco demasiado sensibilizados con el tema de las burbujas...nadie te va a garantizar nada, aquí sólo se habla de diversificar un poco en las opciones que a primera vista parecen algo más seguras.


----------



## Vidar (18 Ago 2012)

yo lo lo siento pero no me fío de una moneda UE, prefiero de momento Suiza y su CHF.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2015)

Con el Euro cayendo empicado este hilo se merece un up


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Ene 2015)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Con el Euro cayendo empicado este hilo se merece un up



y con el petróleo cayendo en picado éste hilo se merece un DOWN ::


----------



## silverdaemon (24 Ene 2015)

Vidar dijo:


> yo lo lo siento pero no me fío de una moneda UE, prefiero de momento Suiza y su CHF.



NORUEGA no forma parte ni de la UE ni del Euro por supuesto

SUECIA y DINAMARCA forman parte de la UE pero NO del Euro

FINLANDIA forma parte de la UE y del EURO

me parece....


----------



## potranco (24 Ene 2015)

va muy ligada al petróleo, pero entre su fondo y que el estado puede intervenir para regular los desatinos pues da seguridad. 







a ver que hace cuando en la zona euro empiece el mogollón.

Mientras no acaban los follones geopoliticos y se afianza el yuan, el oro estará fuerte. Luego quien sabe. Cuando parezca que lo del ISIS, Ucrania, Siria y todo eso afloja entonces igual baja porque se habrá llegado a acuerdos. Hasta entonces China no se sentirá segura para aflojar. Y si ellos no aflojan el oro no caerá de manera significativa

_


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2016)

Maximos historicos del oro en coronas noruegas:







La unica divisa refugio es la que no es de papel :fiufiu:

En el grafico de la izquierda la evolucion de las reservas de los bancos centrales y a la derecha la evolucion del oro frente a diferentes monedas desde 2007 hasta ahora:


----------



## mk73 (21 Feb 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> No se trata de eso sino de tener en reserva papel moneda de uno de los pocos estados solventes y no manchadós del orbe europeo.



Reserva papel????? La unica utilidad que le encuentro es que si hace frio, puedes ir quemando papeles de esos para calentarte en la estufa


----------

